# Fusion Bullet Reviews



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

My buddy is asking about Fusion Bullets. I haven't really had much "hands on" experience with them. Anybody have any input? Good or bad? He will be shooting factory ammo for a 7MM Mag and a .308.

He is taking his daughter Elk hunting. Under 200 yard shots for her.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

buddy shot them out of his .308 and were accurate out to 600 and as for performance I have heard they work good


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have not shot them, but talking to a couple of fellows at the sport shop they said terminal performance was very good. They also said accuracy was good, but everyone has a different idea about what is accurate and what isn't. I have great luck with Swift Scirocco's, but can't get the Hornady Interbond to shoot in three rifles I have tried them in. I think the Fusion are a tough bullet so if they shoot satisfactory out of his rifles he should be good to go.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

They are a plated, not jacketed bullet. I have used them in the past on deer and they have done very well, however they wouldn't be my first choice for Elk, I would go with a jacketed\bonded bullet like a Core Lokt, Accubond, Interbond, InterLock, or a Nosler partition would be my choice.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Also if this is going to be a special trip, don't skimp on the ammo. I was surprised how much tougher an Elk hide was compared to a deer, and how big they are up close, I wouldn't want to spend $5K on an Elk trip only to find out that my $19 box of bullets wasn't up to the task.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The site says Fusion is a bonded jacket, much the same as Scirocco, Interbond, Accubond etc.



> Molecular science meets ballistics and the result is the next generation of performance ammunition from Federal. Years in the making, Fusion bonds the copper jacket to the lead core at the molecular level to totally eliminate component separation.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have seen them pulled out of multiple animals shot at various differences.

I would say in my opinion that if you were to use bullets heavy for the caliber they would be more than sufficient for elk. Say 150's for 270, 165's or 180's for 30-06 and so on.


----------

